# GunXUSA Training pistol



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

got the word that GunX is taking pre-orders on their latest starter pistol.

$210, lifetime warranty- $190, 1 yr warranty

anyone use it yet? finally a NEF replacement?

as importantly, any sponsors selling for less?!

http://www.gunxusa.com/GunX/Home.html


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been talking to Martin Cernuch the owner of the company 
and they are not shipping yet but I am buying 2 of them as soon as they ship
David Jansma


----------



## reddingearp (Apr 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are shipping yet?


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Not Yet I got an email from Him last Thursday
I am waiting for my 2 
David Jansma


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I look forward to doing my own "ten thousand round" test on a GunX product!

The market needed a reliable, American-made, trainer's pistol that holds up.

Stainless Cylinder, completely American-made....

I can't wait to give one a try!

Chris


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I would pay $20 all day long for a lifetime warranty on ANY training pistol. That is worth every dime.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

reddingearp said:


> Does anyone know if they are shipping yet?


Talked to Martin today. He said the first batch should be ready to ship out at the end of next week.
Joe


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

he is probably getting tired of hearing from us crazy dog people as I called him yesterday and that is what he told me getting 100 frames and he would start putting them together. As soon as I get mine I will let you know

David Jansma


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

djansma said:


> he is probably getting tired of hearing from us crazy dog people as I called him yesterday and that is what he told me getting 100 frames and he would start putting them together. As soon as I get mine I will let you know
> 
> David Jansma


Yes- He now answers the phone "What now Joe" :razz:
Joe


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Dogs Afield will be stocking this pistol. Before we receive our first order, I will be field testing one of the first units to be delivered. If all goes well I will provide a performance report here on RTF. Shortly thereafter, Dogs Afield will offer the pistols for sale at an introductory price below the GunXUSA retail price. Don't want to get ahead of ourselves so we'll provide the details once we have tested the pistol and have stock to sell.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Great!!!

Thanks,
John Lash


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Bring about 50 to your HT. You'll probably sell them all.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> If all goes well I will provide a performance report here on RTF. Shortly thereafter. Don't want to get ahead of ourselves so we'll provide the details once we have tested the pistol and have stock to sell.


That's exactly what I was looking for. Please have multiple opinions on usability, ease of action and so on. Can a lady fire it? Does the damn cylindar come out when you go to reload.

Once I see this I will then jump into the ordering mode. I always hate to be the Guinea pig with $210.00 + on the table.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

M.C.

Wow! The natives are getting restless!

I just had a fulltime pro call me at my office to talk about this. He had to navigate the many levels of topnotch security to get my direct dial here at the day job.

Maybe we can talk live sometime soon. 

Chris


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

As soon as I get mine I will let everyone know what I think.
So you want me to sit on my back steps and fire about a 100 rounds 
if so i will report after I get out.( it would take a while to tell the police it was just blanks) We are all just like kids on Christmas eve nobody can wait for morning!
David Jansma


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Received mine yesterday, first impressions are it is very solid and well made. I had a chance to fire 20 or so 209 primers with no problems. Time will tell as to durability and dependability but first impressions are favorable. I purchased the lifetime warranty option, for $20 seemed like a good insurance policy but it is so sturdy I doubt it will ever be returned for a problem.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I received my 2 tonight and they look great and went and shot about 20 rounds through them. Martin did a great job
worth the wait 
David Jansma


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

We recieved our first batch. Very nice. I think everyone will agree its worth the wait.
Joe


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I got mine yesterday!!

Very well made.

Machine work is top-notch

I went training this A.M.

started to snow, just after I got to the field.

I didnt use the pistole!!!

I didnt wanna get her wet! Shes sssoooooooo perty and SMOOOOOOth!

More updates soon!!

Gooser


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Shot mine today (it wasn't snowing) just to try it. Worked fine of course. 

It was interesting that the oversize firing pin hit the primers over such a large area. Looking at the top of the spent primers they didn't look fired. Looks like the primers can't "mushroom."

I don't know how many of them went to retailers but his website says the first batch is sold out.

John Lash


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

Anybody have any more reports about GunX pistol?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

No bad reports yet that I've heard of.
Joe


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

everything is going great had it in the cold and rain and worked Great
look like the pistol we have all wanted 

The only time it did not go bang is when the Wife did not count to 
Six and forgot to reload Sure not the gun's fault

David Jansma


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I put a bunch of rounds through one of the 209 pistols today. My initial impression was that it is a very nicely made product.


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone else recieved the new GunX pistol? What are your opinions?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> I got mine yesterday!!
> 
> Very well made.
> 
> ...


just dip it in "Ed's Red" and get back out in the field!!!!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Russell Andrews said:


> Has anyone else recieved the new GunX pistol? What are your opinions?


No complaints so far.
Joe


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Had mine a week or so and put a couple hundred rounds through it and no problems yet looks good feels good and works great.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Have well over 600 rounds through my GunX 209 now with no problems. Very well made.


----------

